# Asus ROG G750JX - Are both my Internal fans working?



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there! 

I have notice this issue for quite some time now because I had no definite proof before, however that has change. 

My Asus G750JX is a little bit of over a year old. This laptop has two internal fans with two vents in the back. When plugging in my laptop with my charger and playing games or running demanding applications only the right vent can be heard and felt to be working as it furiously sends out air to keep the laptop cool.

*(Note I was encoding a raw video file into mp4 format)

However (when looking at the back) the left air vent hardly does anything at all.

now my question is whether i have a problem with my fans, configuration settings, or whatnot and whether this is a serious issue I should ve concern about. 

I mean only 1 vent is pushing out air while the other one does nothing.
Is it because on the right vent's side is where the CPU and GPU located and therefore that area needs to be ventilated? (while the other one does nothing?).

Anything assistance is appreciated. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

hi jade335, with my knowledge of laptops, there needs to be a breathing fan somewhere located on the laptop, usually on the side or bottom. this breathing fan pulls in air and uses it to cool off critcal hardware. then the second fan is used to blow out the hot air to help the circulation process.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Intake and Output vents?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Do a smoke test. (Light a match or a bit of newspaper then immediately blow it out. While it is still smoking, hold it up to each vent. Watch the direction the smoke goes.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

yes sorry, i was typing very fast, but i really wanted to offer my help. Hope that explains your situation. If not, i'll standby to follow up.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

DTowner said:


> hi jade335, with my knowledge of laptops, there needs to be a breathing fan somewhere located on the laptop, usually on the side or bottom. this breathing fan pulls in air and uses it to cool off critcal hardware. then the second fan is used to blow out the hot air to help the circulation process.


Doesn't most laptops only have 1 fan that does that? (Mind you, I don't have extensive knowledge on the subject so forgive me if im mistaken).



SpywareDr said:


> Intake and Output vents?


I don't think so. From my understanding in seeing the laptop's ASUS product page, both fans are used to cool it down (well maybe your right but shouldnt i feel air being sucked in the left fan if that was the case?).

Here is a pic of what it suppose to be. 












gcavan said:


> Do a smoke test. (Light a match or a bit of newspaper then immediately blow it out. While it is still smoking, hold it up to each vent. Watch the direction the smoke goes.


Ill test that as soon as I get home and come back with the results.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

I doubt that both fans blow in the same direction; that's not sound air circulation design. Unless the engineers that designed that laptop never went to engineering school and graduated; they would each blow in a different direction. Gcavan has a good idea with the smoke test to tell this. If both fans are blowing in the same direction, then the laptop was incorrectly designed;:facepalm: and since you haven't had it long, if that's an issue for you, return the laptop and buy another brand. Dell, samsung, hp, IBM.

Many laptops advertised as "*Gaming Laptops*" have this dual-fan design to try and convince you that they can keep cool under the pressure of online Gaming. This is all Marketing Hype. No laptops are designed to run Gaming! Continued use of online Gaming on *ANY* laptop will reduce it's usable life by 50%; this is a documented fact. So, a "Gaming laptop" you spend $1,500 for and expect to last 5 yrs. (they used to last 10 yrs. or more), will only last you 2.5 yrs. if you're lucky. If you don't mind repairing that unit every 2.5 yrs. or replacing and have that kind of money, then go right ahead.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there! Thanks for all the comments and advice. Sorry this took so long for me to reply but here are the results. When facing the back of the laptop, the right vent appears to be in working corretly as the smoke blew away from the vent.

In the left vent, the smoke just continue to rise of steadily upwards with hardly any changes to it. 

So is this normal behavior?

(Also I know it would have been better to get a desktop for gaming, however I tend to move around a lot and I'm hardly at home. The benefit of having this was so I could also play at my friends house and other gatherings.) 

However @BIGBEARJEDI and the rest, thank you for clearing that up: I honestly didn't realize that how laptop vents work. If that is the case, how about other standard laptops which only have 1 fan, and 1 vent. Where is the intake vent for those kind of laptops?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

jade335 said:


> ... how about other standard laptops which only have 1 fan, and 1 vent. Where is the intake vent for those kind of laptops?


In one or more various locations around other edges and sometimes the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

jade335 said:


> Hi there! Thanks for all the comments and advice. Sorry this took so long for me to reply but here are the results. When facing the back of the laptop, the right vent appears to be in working corretly as the smoke blew away from the vent.
> _>>>>:wink:<<<<_
> 
> In the left vent, the smoke just continue to rise of steadily upwards with hardly any changes to it.
> ...


_>>>>You're welcome!<<<<bbj>>>_


----------



## The_Kazarrackt (Oct 25, 2015)

jade335 said:


> Hi there! Thanks for all the comments and advice. Sorry this took so long for me to reply but here are the results. When facing the back of the laptop, the right vent appears to be in working corretly as the smoke blew away from the vent.
> 
> In the left vent, the smoke just continue to rise of steadily upwards with hardly any changes to it.
> 
> ...



I Have a large amount of experience working with the G750 range and the reason for this is as applies. 

The Left vent has a fan that pulls are from the underbelly vent and pushes it out the back keeping the CPU cool, as for the right one it also pulls from the underbelly vent and pushes it out the back to cool the GPU. Being that the Underbelly vent is large, both fans pull air in from there and push it out the back through the two smaller vents. The reason the left one doesn't feel like it does much is because it may have been disconnected. I have a large amount of G750 come in for repair when it was simply the power connector for the fan being loose and falling out. Though even when stress tested the fan never spun up overly as much, as even the CPU and GPU have separate fans there is a heat sink that spreads the full length between the two chips. A way to test if that fan will spin up is by going and taping the Right (or Left, The one that 'works' properly) and seeing if the other fan will spin up because of the heat increase. NOTE. DO NOT LEAVE IT TAPED FOR MORE THEN 10 MINUTES.

If you have any questions besure to quote me the question


----------

